# Selling my WoC



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Selling my warriors of chaos, everything but the troll cannon and the marauder horsemen.

11 knights Plastic
24 hounds Plastic
games day sorcerer on foot
mounted sorcerer (Light conversion)
archaon foot and mounted (Light conversion)
5 OOP Metal Minotaurs (Counts as ogres/trolls)
40 Marauders plastic
10 Forsaken Conversions
All my WoC spare parts/bits.
Chariot Plastic
Up to date Book and carry case.

All models are undercoated black.

Im simply not enjoying painting anymore so am just wanting to sell my whole collection. PM me an offer if your interested.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

I pm you two days but you have not replyed.is the army still up for sale


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hiya mate im really sorry for the late reply, i havent been active here for a few days. PM sent  And i apologise again i hadnt realised i had listed the case here already, but yeah to avoid confusion a case is deffinitely included!


----------

